# Stranger Things season 4 -episode 4



## Kevperry777 (Jun 4, 2022)

I don’t wanna to give any any spoilers for someone who hasn’t seen it yet, but the last five minutes and end credits music of this episode are just gorgeous. They leave synth land for a bit and break out real strings and even a felt piano. The whole episode was powerful but I sat and listened to the entire end credit music as it was really something special. Anybody else?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 4, 2022)

I would like to know if they arranged the Kate Bush song or if someone else did. It sounded like real strings. 

A beautiful arrangement and the music is really on point this season.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 4, 2022)

A fantastic piece of TV and I loved the arrangement. 
Make sure you click to stop Netflix from jumping to the next episode or you will miss much of the added arrangement as it runs over the extended credits.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I would like to know if they arranged the Kate Bush song or if someone else did. It sounded like real strings.
> 
> A beautiful arrangement and the music is really on point this season.











Kate Bush song returns to top 10 after a decade thanks to Stranger Things


Running Up That Hill was first released in 1985.




metro.co.uk


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 4, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Kate Bush song returns to top 10 after a decade thanks to Stranger Things
> 
> 
> Running Up That Hill was first released in 1985.
> ...


I’m old Enough to remember buying the Keyboard magazine with Kate Bush on the cover back in 1985. It was a great song then and now. I’m really interested who did the instrumental arrangement for the end credits of St ep.4.


----------



## lychee (Jun 4, 2022)

Having known the 80s, I often tell myself that it was better before, I find that there are no more creative and captivating artists like a Kate Buch these days.

Perhaps we've come to a clash of generations, where a border has definitely been created between the world of the 80s and the world of today, and that I'm just too old to appreciate today's music at fair value.
If I'm wrong, I'd be happy if you could enlighten me on artists in this vain but in the sauce of 2022.

In any case, I think it's good to see a series that allows young people to discover our musical culture and make them appreciate it.


----------



## mscp (Jun 5, 2022)

lychee said:


> Having known the 80s, I often tell myself that it was better before, I find that there are no more creative and captivating artists like a Kate Buch these days.


Today's music is amazing and refreshing. All it takes is research. Back in the 80's, I spent close to 3-4 hours digging for records in a record shop. Today, I dig for music online.

Great musicians who write in one specific era will sound "dated" (i.e: from that period), because the LIVED and BREATHED in that era. You can't get more genuine than that. If you like Kate Bush, my recommendation is to try to dig for related music from that same period. Lots of beautiful, undiscovered artists back then too.

Stranger Things Title Sequence: It doesn't sound like the 80's at all, even though they might have pursued that identify. To me, it just sounds "influenced", but modern. If kids go: "that's how the 80's sounded...", they'd be wrong... 

I like the theme song. 



lychee said:


> Perhaps we've come to a clash of generations, where a border has definitely been created between the world of the 80s and the world of today, and that I'm just too old to appreciate today's music at fair value.
> If I'm wrong, I'd be happy if you could enlighten me on artists in this vain but in the sauce of 2022.



Just go to Bandcamp...spend some hours there...perhaps a day if you're new to it.



lychee said:


> In any case, I think it's good to see a series that allows young people to discover our musical culture and make them appreciate it.



That, I certainly agree. It's great when history is shown to new generations. I love when I hear from a 20-year olds "I was listening to Elvin Jones, and ...". Elvin Jones!?! Nice!.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 5, 2022)

mscp said:


> Today's music is amazing and refreshing. All it takes is research. Back in the 80's, I spent close to 3-4 hours digging for records in a record shop. Today, I dig for music online.
> 
> Great musicians who write in one specific era will sound "dated" (i.e: from that period), because the LIVED and BREATHED in that era. You can't get more genuine than that. If you like Kate Bush, my recommendation is to try to dig for related music from that same period. Lots of beautiful, undiscovered artists back then too.
> 
> ...


I walked past a kid in the street sitting on his bike recently. He had a smartphone. He was listening to White Wedding by Billy Idol which is nearly 40 years old. Man does that make me feel ancient. But the fact that these records are being listened to by the younger generation is a testament to their power as great songs. Great songs will never die, only be rediscovered by new generations.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 5, 2022)

lychee said:


> If I'm wrong, I'd be happy if you could enlighten me on artists in this vain but in the sauce of 2022.



Joanna Newsom, Julia Holter, Esperanza Spalding (more at the jazz end).

If you want charting artists: Grimes, Sia


----------



## Per Boysen (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah, that was a lovely piece to hear on a tv show. I too like that show and appreciate that they are not just playing back the mainstream hits of the times but also care to use time-appropriate synth sounds for the transitions and underscore. Those "crappy n cheesy" synth sounds still have a magical vibe to them  Even the typical stiff sequencing is nailing the (early) eighties! Well done.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 6, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> I walked past a kid in the street sitting on his bike recently. He had a smartphone. He was listening to White Wedding by Billy Idol which is nearly 40 years old. Man does that make me feel ancient. But the fact that these records are being listened to by the younger generation is a testament to their power as great songs. Great songs will never die, only be rediscovered by new generations.


I went to see Billy Idol just before lockdown in Manchester. I was about 50 when I went in. When I came out afterwards I was in my twenties again....

On another note, I was talking to a girl in her mid twenties the other day and the the subject of music came up. She had no idea who Jerry Lee Lewis was....


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 6, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> On another note, I was talking to a girl in her mid twenties the other day and the the subject of music came up. She had no idea who Jerry Lee Lewis was....


Isn't that the comedian who featured in movies with Dean Martin?


----------



## Per Boysen (Jun 6, 2022)

lychee said:


> If I'm wrong, I'd be happy if you could enlighten me on artists in this vain but in the sauce of 2022.


Have you checked out Aurora from Norway?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 6, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> On another note, I was talking to a girl in her mid twenties the other day and the the subject of music came up. She had no idea who Jerry Lee Lewis was....


That doesn't surprise me at all and for a number of reasons.
He's in his mid 80s and known mainly for his classic songs from the 50s.
As well as that, he's known for alleged domestic abuse and substance abuse.
He's not a very PC musician and his style of music seemingly doesn't resonate with today.
See this video and I know he's not strictly a blues musician at all, but that is covered in the video:

Blues Is Disappearing From Popular Music. Should We Be Concerned?


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes. Those strings were beautiful! 
That episode was crazy. VFX and all.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 7, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I went to see Billy Idol just before lockdown in Manchester. I was about 50 when I went in. When I came out afterwards I was in my twenties again....
> 
> On another note, I was talking to a girl in her mid twenties the other day and the the subject of music came up. She had no idea who Jerry Lee Lewis was....


saw him in Cedar Rapids last August. One of the best musical experiences of my life. And then constant questions about the shirts. Kids keep saying " of you saw Billie Eilish" ... Wait what????!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 12, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I would like to know if they arranged the Kate Bush song or if someone else did. It sounded like real strings.
> 
> A beautiful arrangement and the music is really on point this season.


The arrangement for the climactic sequence and following credits was by Rob Simonsen who recently scored Ghostbusters: Afterlife.


----------



## bitbrain (Jul 2, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> The arrangement for the climactic sequence and following credits was by Rob Simonsen who recently scored Ghostbusters: Afterlife.


He also wrote the orchestral arrangement for Eleven's theme in episode 8 and the dramatic orchestral of the main title for the final episode of the season. Despite these arrangements being some of the best musical moments of the season, none of them made it on to the album release.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 2, 2022)

bitbrain said:


> He also wrote the orchestral arrangement for Eleven's theme in episode 8 and the dramatic orchestral of the main title for the final episode of the season. Despite these arrangements being some of the best musical moments of the season, none of them made it on to the album release.


Yeah I’ve asked him on his IG page if those beautiful cues will be available somewhere. Air Studios sounds great with the London Contemporary Orchestra. His orchestral arrangement of Eleven’s theme was amazing (personally I thought the Penultimate episode was superior to the finale which dragged on and fell into some cliche’d moments- no spoilers since I know a lot of folks might have not seen it yet but I preferred ep.8. Actually the best episodes were 4 and 7. Amazing


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 3, 2022)

mscp said:


> That, I certainly agree. It's great when history is shown to new generations. I love when I hear from a 20-year olds "I was listening to Elvin Jones, and ...". Elvin Jones!?! Nice!.


When I formed a Jazztrio 10 years ago, more modern style, I asked the young bass player, who really had skills in every way, what is his favourite player. He answered: Ray Brown. I nearly fell off my chair. But it shows that there is a lot of respect for history and quality among younger generations which is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 3, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> When I formed a Jazztrio 10 years ago, more modern style, I asked the young bass player, who really had skills in every way, what is his favourite player. He answered: Ray Brown. I nearly fell off my chair. But it shows that there is a lot of respect for history and quality among younger generations which is a good thing I suppose.


Yes, we cannot dismiss a person’s youth when it comes to what music they are drawn to. I know a lot of people half my age who love the same music I did growing up.

I find it very interesting that Stranger Things has branched out musically . I do recall thinking the first season music was not lining up dramatically with the events happening in the story and wished they had used some orchestra in key areas. As the show has developed, the creators have used more and more source cues from seminal film scores of that era, classical music and most recently Rob Simonsen to adapt some of the work of the shows composers to an orchestral setting.


----------

